# AlgEnthusiast cubing progression



## AlgEnthusiast (Dec 22, 2022)

Currently I do a few events, but my main focus right now is 2x2. I finished cll and am currently starting to learn eg1. I'll try to finish that before I start really focusing on other events. I hope to learn at least 1 oll per day, but we will see how that turns out.


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 23, 2022)

Oh cool, which OLL are you learning today?


----------



## AlgEnthusiast (Dec 23, 2022)

On second thought, I realized that I am really not good enough at cll recognition/exectuion to learn eg-1 right now, so I'm doing a lot of cll practice right now.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 24, 2022)

AlgEnthusiast said:


> On second thought, I realized that I am really not good enough at cll recognition/exectuion to learn eg-1 right now, so I'm doing a lot of cll practice right now.



I’d recommend waiting until you’re entirely proficient and comfortable with all of CLL (the algs, recognition, and the execution) before you move on to EG-1, and the same with both sets before learning EG-2.


----------

